# help writing code to save webpages to local drive



## tmerryman (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a few webpages that I need to open and then save to my hard drive as an htm document. How can I write a command to do this? I am not a programmer; I'm just trying to automate a tedious process for my job. I can open the web page with my batch file, but that's it.

Another question--Only on one of the web pages, I have to right click on it and then export to excel. Is there a way to write a command to do this too?

Thanks for any suggestions...

Teresa


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Lots of software to automatically download webpages. You can Google search until your heart is content.
http://www.httrack.com/
http://download.cnet.com/WinWSD-WebSite-Downloader/3000-2377_4-10562531.html
http://www.offlinedownloader.com/
http://www.iopus.com/freeware/downloader/
etc....


----------



## ghostdog74 (Dec 7, 2005)

Squashman said:


> Lots of software to automatically download webpages. You can Google search until your heart is content.
> http://www.httrack.com/
> http://download.cnet.com/WinWSD-WebSite-Downloader/3000-2377_4-10562531.html
> http://www.offlinedownloader.com/
> ...


wget / curl still the best


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Everyone has an opinion and a belly button and .......


----------



## tmerryman (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for those links! I'll check them out.


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

On linux there is an application called wget. You may be able to download that for windows (if available.)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

gfne said:


> On linux there is an application called wget. You may be able to download that for windows (if available.)


Ghostdog already said that.


----------

